# trakfast gun



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

my  trakfast quit working, light blinks green, then when you try to press and fire it, it turn to solid green, it doesn't fire but the fan runs and can smell the gas. does anybody know how to test the spark unit?


----------



## mjp2519 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Sounds like..*

I work on Trackfast guns and probably fix anywhere from 5-10 a week, your problem is pretty common and is most likely the Headswitch that has gone bad.(thats where the spark comes from) If you dont know anything about the TF1100 guns then I wouldnt reccomend taking it a part, bring it into a certified repair guy and have them take a look at it. It shouldnt cost anymore than 80 dollars for the parts and labor(thats including a full gun clean and replacement of the o rings filter and wave washers.)

Hope this helps.

Oh also, make sure your fuel isnt expired, I find people every week who dont even realize that the fuel canisters have an exp date on the bottom.

One last tip, never, never, never spray any WD40 or any other type of oil or lube into the gun. All that will do is cause the wave washers to get stuck together and that will cause the piston to not retract back into the gun.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

mjp2519 said:


> Oh also, make sure your fuel isnt expired, I find people every week who dont even realize that the fuel canisters have an exp date on the bottom.
> quote]
> 
> :thumbup: It was expired fuel canisters, I bought a few boxes and someone must have swapped out the fuel cells cause the were expired in 2007 wtf??
> ...


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

What exactly is a trackfast gun? Is it like Paslodes fuel cell powered framing gun? Just wondering, never heard of it.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> What exactly is a trackfast gun? Is it like Paslodes fuel cell powered framing gun? Just wondering, never heard of it.


a trakfast is like a paslode kinda...same principal but used to attach metal track or whatever to concrete and steel..think a powder actuated gun but butane powered...I actually think it is mapp gas, but same in the end

http://www.ramset.com/ramset_gas_intro.asp

the common used gun is called the tf1100...it is the one in the middle


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow thats sweet!!


----------

